# 200 g/L Au, Pt, Pd solution



## goldandsilver123 (Sep 7, 2022)

I just received an unusual order:

2g of Au, Pd, Pt in 10 mL each for photography ampliation.

200 g/L of HAuCl4, H2PtCl6 and H2PdCl4 in order


----------



## Lou (Sep 8, 2022)

Yes, Au and Pt don't have the color saturation that Ru, Rh, and especially Ir have.


----------

